# Social Security Disability & IBS-D



## TOADMAN (Feb 7, 2009)

Was diagnosed with IBS-D in 1982... Like most folks on this forum with IBS-D, leaving the house gets very complicated and tense.. Because of IBS-D, I finally quit my job in June 2007. For me, the older I get (will be 59 in April) the worse IBS gets. Was wondering if anyone here has successfully filed a Social Security Disability claim due to IBS. Any info, would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi, I'm your age, have bad IBS-D as well as Rheumatoid Arthritis and other probs. I am in the middle of the process of trying *to be approved for SSD*. I had to resign from the only very parttime job I was able to find and perform since RA was added onto my challenges, 7yrs ago. One of my Drs told me to admit it's time to retire. Easy for him to say; I have no retirement fund or pension and I'm still 7yrs away from SS, so I'm in trouble. Years ago, I was actually fired for having such severe&frequent diarrhea problems and since then I've had trouble with long training sessions for even at-home jobs. Anyway, it's now Feb 09. Here's what I've learned so far. It turns out that struggling so hard to hold onto my job of few hours for 6 years was actually making me ineligible to even apply for SSD. After going on unpaid medical leave last Mar for my shoulder surgery, then needing a 2nd in Sept so still not working, is what finally made me eligible. So... *Step#1*... one has to be- not working. *Step#2*... I went to SSA office and officially applied. Besides RA troubles in joints and severe fatigue that sends me to bed 2-3hrs every afternoon, I have debilitating IBS-D (ever since 24yr Ulcerative Colitis went into remission), my feet are bad(not just RA), and doc says I may never get full function of my injured shoulder/arm despite 2surgeries. The kind interviewing man with many yrs of hearing people's stories, felt I should get approved but told me what to do if not. That was at end of Sept. Early Dec I received a denial notice. I had been warned they deny 90% applicants (to weed out people who give up?) but it was still very disappointing. *Step#3* ... is to officially request a Reconsideration which I did late Dec. In Jan, I had to fill out more papers they sent me. Now, in Feb, I'm waiting again. *Step#4* is that if I get denied again, I will have a hearing before a judge... face to face. I am more than ready to convince him I deserve it but just to be sure, I have a disability lawyer ready to do that with me. His fee will be about 20% of my retroactive check if I finally get approval. I met him at a patient conference by Chrohns & Colitis Foundation. I don't know if there is a next step after going before a judge. Wish me luck. I wish you luck too. Cathy


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

H TOADMAN,You don't say which side of the ond you are, but I am a Brit - my IBS isn't reccognised as a disability, but is classed as an incapacity as I, too, am unable to work because of it. The difference is that disability benefit is awarded if you are physically unable to work, where as incapacity s when you are incapable of working due to illness.Baz


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Ah yes and its all a-changing here now they've wheeled out the Employment and Support Allowance from October 2008. We have mean or earnings replacement benefits; such as Incapacity Benefit (long-term sick leave really) which has now been superceded by ESA and Disability Living Allowance - which is not means (money) tested and is divided into Care and Mobility components and is difficult to get - particularly if you have a condition that varies like MS or Fibromyalgia.I'm a Brit too.Sue (Manchester, UK)


----------



## mfinch74 (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't know for sure, but from my research it appears you have to have a firm diagnosis of IBD that is debilitating. Since its typically difficult to present actual evidence of IBS (like a bad colonoscopy), I would think its quite difficult to qualify.Here are the Soc Sec guidelines for meeting ssi disability requirements for having a digestive disorder:http://www.ssa.gov/disability/professional...-Adult.htm#5_06Most of us with IBS cannot meet those guidelines. If you really want to pursue SSI then I would hire an attorney who specializes in that area. Negotiating a governmental bureaucracy can be intimidating to do on your own. And as we all know, stress aggravates IBS.But I completely understand your desire to stop working. I was fortunate enough to be able to live on my spouse's salary and quit work. It changed my life, stress level, and level of fatigue dramatically.Regards, Meghan (also a former attorney)


----------



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

We are lucky in Australia, IBS is actually listed on the tables that are used to determine eligibility for a Disability Support Pension. Our system is based on how a condition effects a person ability to work not so much what the actual condition is.


----------

